# Preaching the catechism



## Curt (Nov 28, 2010)

I've never been a part of a congregation in which the catechism is preached. I wonder how (or if) it is possible to do this while preaching through a book.


----------



## Guido's Brother (Nov 28, 2010)

Reformed churches which have catechism preaching have two services. For instance, in my church I'm preaching through Mark in the morning and then in the afternoon service, I preach on biblical teachings using the Heidelberg Catechism as a guide.


----------



## Curt (Nov 28, 2010)

Guido's Brother said:


> Reformed churches which have catechism preaching have two services. For instance, in my church I'm preaching through Mark in the morning and then in the afternoon service, I preach on biblical teachings using the Heidelberg Catechism as a guide.


 
Thanks, Wes.


----------



## kvanlaan (Nov 28, 2010)

Basically, find almost any group of reformed Dutchmen, and you'll see this practise in action!


----------



## Phil D. (Nov 28, 2010)

In our church the adult Sunday School class is teaching through the WLC.


----------



## Jack K (Nov 28, 2010)

I've seen it done as a mid-week gathering, too, both for adults and as instruction for children. Never seen it as the primary, Sunday morning sermon, though.


----------



## Curt (Nov 28, 2010)

In our congregation we are going through the WSC in the Sunday School class (yes, it's a Baptist congregation). In the evening service it's Systematic Theology (after a discussion of the morning sermon). At thre moment, I'm preaching through Joshua. Would any of that count as preaching the catechism?


----------



## westminken (Nov 28, 2010)

The pastor I work with is preaching through the WCF now. He intends for the series to take us into late Spring early Summer. I have taught it in a Sunday School class setting. As far as doing it simultaneously while preaching through a book, it looks like you could do it in a Sunday School setting or preach it the Dutch Reformed manner in the evenings. I say whatever works for you and your sheep.


----------



## Reformed Roman (Dec 5, 2010)

I don't see why you would preach through a Catechism. I think that's something you should teach your church in Sunday School's or Small Groups to get them sound in doctrine. As far as preaching on it? I personally think Pastors should preach *through a book* rather then preaching through a Catechism. 

Don't get me wrong. I understand the Catechism is based on the Word of God, and it teaches it. That is all the Pastor would be trying to do. I suppose it would be a beneficial thing to do.

For example: The church I'm currently joining, their Pastor has been preaching on topics he thought the church needed to hear about due to certain issues. For the 6 years before that he preached through books. So I can understand doing things like this if the Pastor feels it's needed. I wouldn't make a practice of doing things like this though.


----------



## Jack K (Dec 5, 2010)

Zach Rohman said:


> I don't see why you would preach through a Catechism. I think that's something you should teach your church in Sunday School's or Small Groups to get them sound in doctrine. As far as preaching on it? I personally think Pastors should preach *through a book* rather then preaching through a Catechism.
> 
> Don't get me wrong. I understand the Catechism is based on the Word of God, and it teaches it. That is all the Pastor would be trying to do. I suppose it would be a beneficial thing to do.
> 
> For example: The church I'm currently joining, their Pastor has been preaching on topics he thought the church needed to hear about due to certain issues. For the 6 years before that he preached through books. So I can understand doing things like this if the Pastor feels it's needed. I wouldn't make a practice of doing things like this though.



Zach, I'll try to explain. If you aren't accustomed to this tradition, and especially to twice-a-Sunday church services, it may indeed seem strage or look bad at first. But a sermon derived from the catechism is best thought of as a topical sermon. It's still scriptural. Indeed, the catechism-based sermons I've heard often refer to more Scripture than do a lot of Bible-book based sermons.

Churches in the preach-through-the-catchism tradition we're talking about have traditionally had two Sunday services. And in many or most cases, they've not had a pastor's Sunday school class or small group meetings for formal, systematic teaching. Preaching through the catechism at the second service has been the main way to cover such teaching and provide a different sort of sermon, for the nurture of a well-rounded believer.

Now that we live in an era of small groups and multiple Sunday school options, this tradition may seem quaint or perhaps unnecessary. But place yourself back in a setting where worship services and corporate prayer had prominence, and the typical committed church member attended two Sunday services and perhaps a mid-week prayer meeting. Then it makes good sense.

I like through-a-book preaching best myself. But especially for a preacher who's already doing that once a week, a lot of good arguments can be made for making the second sermon a more topical and systematic teaching sort of sermon. The catechism provides and excellent (and very biblical) framework for this.


----------

